# Mouthpieces



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

On a sister site (SSF) they have a post about polymorp plastic. Put in water and heat to 140 degrees remove and mold by hand then dip in cold water to lock the shape. The link is to one site selling it. This looks like it would make great mouthpieces. Has anyone tried it for that?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Seems like it would work well!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I second that! One of us should try it for sure.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

in a car on a hot summerday, you are quick on 60°C ore your black BG lies in the sun, this become tricky perhaps.

But i think it`s a good material for testing.

Regards Michel


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I had not thought of the heat in a car.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I have seen dashboards that registered 185 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes but alot of the plastics are cured at well over 200 deg.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Try this stuff its great easy to mold hardens like steel in 30 min. Can be sanded machined, tapped,or whatever you want to do with it. Its like $10 on amazon for 4 oz.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, Epoxy Putty isnt going to melt on you... that's for sure.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Some epoxy's can be a real mess to work with.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Its consistency is like modelling clay not honey you can wear rubber gloves to keep your hands clean. You can moisten it to smooth it out and keep it from sticking.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

The epoxy Raptor found is a putty in two parts. You knead it together till only one color is seen and then mold it to desired shape. My only woory would be is it safe to be around your mouth.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

I think if you paint it or plastic dip it you would be ok. And dont put it inside your mouth just against your mouth.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

This stuff might also be an option for molding a mouthpiece. Its a moldable rubber that can be formed then dries. You can find differnt colors and size packages on amazon.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

The reason I worried about the epoxy is I tend to lick my lips often. I like the Sugru, but at the price I won't be using it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure that once epoxy dries, it leaves no residue and is in no way adhesive. I think they even do dental work using epoxy putty now. Granted, i am sure it is higher grade stuff, but it is still epoxy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks AaronC thats right i thought the same thing.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

I found these rubber chair leg tips to work the best for all pipe sizes and are pretty much ready made mouthpieces (just add a hole). Theyare very comfortable and conforming to all mouths. I use them on all my homemade blowguns in different calibers and only cost$1.50-$2.00 each and are wellvworth it...


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I have used those or similiar also.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

If sugru is to expensive you can make a homemade version called oogoo the instructions can be found on instructables.com under how to make a sugru substitute.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I found these rubber chair leg tips to work the best for all pipe sizes and are pretty much ready made mouthpieces (just add a hole). Theyare very comfortable and conforming to all mouths. I use them on all my homemade blowguns in different calibers and only cost$1.50-$2.00 each and are wellvworth it...


Raptor, if you like those you should love these.

http://www.walkeasy....ProductCode=T14

They surround more of your mouth and provide an absolute airtight seal.


----------



## sandynoobhead (Feb 26, 2014)

Raptor said:


> Try this stuff its great easy to mold hardens like steel in 30 min. Can be sanded machined, tapped,or whatever you want to do with it. Its like $10 on amazon for 4 oz.


yes but it smells TERRIBLE I mean I used to use that stuff for other uses in my other hoobies but I just HATE the smell *shudders*

but yes, it does harden just like steel


----------

